# Calypso - Backyard Agility 101!!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a gorgeous girl - I bet she looks wonderful with that coat flowing in the wind as she jumps!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhh, just gorgeous!!!! A dream is to have an afghan and do agility with it one day! tooo cool!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh how I would love an Afghan!!

And as FD said, do agility with one!! They would look so majestic!!!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful..there is a guy out here that runs afghans (along with border collies and papillons) and they are just beautiful when running


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

They do have a certain amount of flare with the pro pictures you get......here are a couple of my domino, Taboo, I've had her in several trials.....and then realized their were certain things my previous trainer hadn't worked on and so now no trials til my new instructor deems us worthy, LOL, hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Those photos are magnificent! Amazing to look at. Good for you and good for Calypso!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you ArreauStandardPoodle!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Incredible pictures! What is the Afghan personaility like? Similar to poodles? I have never met one.


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Afghans are similar in additude of the other sighthound breeds. Aloof and dignified with strangers. Complete clowns with their friends and love to be and please whomever they decide is "their" human. They tend to be 1 person dogs, although they have their human friend's that come in a close 2nd, LOL. They also are very laid back but willing to be active if you are! They are easy to train as long as they think it's fun, so it's interesting having to be inventive to keep their interests and agility suits them well with their very athletic bodies. So different....but I've only had experience with toys.....and they've always been a little more up front about wanting attention, LOL.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

They are both absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

